# 96 Altima, cooling fans not working and no A/C



## TENGRAM (Jul 17, 2006)

first off, thanks to anyone who helps. i did a search but did not find what i was looking for. 

I'm trying to help a friend with his 96 Altima. the A/C quit working *and* the cooling fans won't turn on. i'm assuming that the ECM won't "allow" the A/C to be used, since that increases the chance of overheating? so i think the problem is with his fans (rather than the a/c).

obviously the relays are labeled and the fan motors are easily found, but is there a cooling fan switch? where is it? is there something else it could be?


also, i read something that, i think, said it was possible to run a self-test (check for codes) without a scanner, by simply turning a screw on the ECM, clockwise then counter clockwise? is this right?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

TENGRAM said:


> first off, thanks to anyone who helps. i did a search but did not find what i was looking for.
> 
> I'm trying to help a friend with his 96 Altima. the A/C quit working *and* the cooling fans won't turn on. i'm assuming that the ECM won't "allow" the A/C to be used, since that increases the chance of overheating? so i think the problem is with his fans (rather than the a/c).
> 
> ...


Its pretty amazing with all the a/c posting since the heat wave is on. I suggets you get your hands on a Haynes manual it tells you how to self diag. the ECU. On the a/c have you check to see if the relays are bad?

Frank


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

Cooling fan switches are generally linked to the coolant system if they exist at all. I'm speaking with reference to primarily GM vehicles as that was my speciality from the parts trade. Partsamerica.com generally can answer most of your "does my car have this" questions though they are not always that accurate. My hatred for Haynes manuals will follow me to the grave as they have such a huge span of years on most of their models that they skip a lot of information (and in my cases since there was a similar model) they shrugged off a lot of responsiblities as a publisher of information. (ie Giving Trans Am owners the instructions on how to take apart the dash in a Camaro, which are incidentally NOTHING a like:lame: ). Funny thing is that I own both books (81 Camaro/Trans AM, two different books) and they are nearly similar except for the engine information. The cosmetic and interior info is identical and its a piss off. Enough ranting though.

It sounds like you've actually lost a Relay. Your cooling fans, especially this time of year, going to be on almost all the time. I wouldn't suggest a sensor because all that does is supply information and its highly unlikely that the ECM would make such a choice about running AC because of overheating. My suggestion would be start with Fuses and relays and see where it goes from there. Good luck.


Darktide

PS sorry about the rant


----------



## TENGRAM (Jul 17, 2006)

thanks yall. i looked at the relays...i don't suppose you can tell if they're bad just by looking at them, can you?


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

nope. you need to replace'm unless you have some serious electrical experience but if you did you'd already know how to test them and I don't know the procedure well enough to explain it over the internet. You may be able to check online. Good luck.

Darktide


----------



## TENGRAM (Jul 17, 2006)

thanks, i might just swap one of the other relays in, if they look to be the same. i have a bit of eletrical experience, sensors/switches/actuators, but haven't had to test any relays yet. i guess now is the time to learn.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

it requires good knowledge of an ohm meter and a 12v source most of the time. I've found that a lot of relays actually had the information posted on the side of them.

As for switching the relays. My bad, that's the best way to test since they are normally all the same. The only thing is that if there is something wrong with circuit that damaged the relay you'll possibly blow this one too. Good luck


Darktide


----------

